# Has anyone ever received a complimentary upgrade?



## lobsterlover (May 2, 2011)

Has anyone ever received an compliamentary upgrade to Club Level just for the asking? Just curious. Staying at Wilderness villas soon and was going to ask.


----------



## bnoble (May 2, 2011)

The Villas are a separate entity from the Lodge---and the club level rooms are all in the Lodge.  I don't think there's any chance they will move you.


----------



## chalee94 (May 2, 2011)

*DVC timeshare stays are not like hotel stays - virtually no upgrades of any kind.

*the only club level timeshare villas are in AKV-jambo house.  they are difficult for owners to book at 10-11 months out as there are only a handful available.

*general disney practice seems to be to deny upgrades to those who ask.  from comments by the employees, you are better off not asking for freebie upgrades.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 2, 2011)

I have exchanged into DVC units twice now. I have had small correctable problems both times. I was very polite and both times, supervisors provided tokens of appreciation much more than I would have hoped. I DID NOT ask for anything; got well taken care of.

1). Small issue via being old food in refrigerator & nonworking phone upon checkin, which made the old food problem a little harder to deal with.

2). Luggage left alone & outside at curb from Magic Express - my 2 lone bags at dusk for better than an hour (saw them on my way to the pool; grabbed them on my way back to room from pool; no one ever called to ask IF my luggage had been delivered).

An upgrade to "club" level ???  - maybe if there was a dead body in my room on checkin?:ignore:


----------



## lobsterlover (May 2, 2011)

Ha ha!
ok, got it!
It's nice to dream big!
Didn't realise club level was in the hotel.
Mum's the word LOL.


----------



## jdunn1 (May 2, 2011)

Not at Wilderness lodge but at Hilton Head.  It was my first ever DVC points reservation.  It was spring break week back in 2005 and my family had driven 12 hours through the night and early aftenoon from Ohio.  I had booked a studio for three nights and a one bedroom for another night or two.  When we checked in (early mind you), the resort said they had overbooked the studios and asked if we wouldn't mind taking a dedicated 2 bedroom for all four or five days.  We didn't have to move around and there was no additional chrage or points deduction.  That was the one and only time I have ever so much as received an early check-in, let a lone an upgrade.

I've heard that other people have been upgraded when the resort has oversold the size unit they orginally booked.  

In my years of owning DVC we booked quiet a few studios and always hoped for another upgrade but never got even a sliver of a hope from the check-in desk that we would.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 3, 2011)

No upgrades ever from DVC for me. I have owned my points since 1994. So I owned well before OKW (which WAS DVC at the time) was sold out. Hmm, just realized my first 4 -5 stays were all in 3BR Grand Villas, so no place to upgrade too.

elaine


----------



## logan115 (May 4, 2011)

Not an upgrade, but last year I reserved a 2BR LO and they gave me a dedicated 2BR.  When I went to the front desk they told me it was an error and unfortunately they didn't have any more LO's available for that night but could move me the next day.  Wasn't that big of a deal and I didn't want to move the next day as we had our groceries unpacked.  No biggie, not the end of the world.  Then the manager came over and he ended up giving me a credit at rack rates for the night on my credit card (even though I was staying on my points) since they couldn't give me the booking category that I had reserved.  I didn't ask for it, but they just did it.  

Talk about a great start to a trip and some serious pixie dust, $940 in my pocket, and the only real difference was that my parents room (would have been the studio part of the lock-off) didn't have a microwave or coffee maker :rofl: 

Somehow we made it work......

Chris 

Chris


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 4, 2011)

logan115 said:


> ....  No biggie, not the end of the world.  Then the manager came over and he ended up giving me a credit at rack rates for the night on my credit card (even though I was staying on my points) since they couldn't give me the booking category that I had reserved.  I didn't ask for it, but they just did it. ...some serious pixie dust, $940 in my pocket....Chris
> 
> Chris



Yes, I feel, not asking is the key. Their offerings have been better both times for me (not anywheres near that much), but I was really not damaged, such as you, by having a missing coffee maker  .


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 4, 2011)

jdunn1 said:


> Not at Wilderness lodge but at Hilton Head.  It was my first ever DVC points reservation.  It was spring break week back in 2005 and my family had driven 12 hours through the night and early aftenoon from Ohio.  I had booked a studio for three nights and a one bedroom for another night or two.  When we checked in (early mind you), the resort said they had overbooked the studios and asked if we wouldn't mind taking a dedicated 2 bedroom for all four or five days.  We didn't have to move around and there was no additional chrage or points deduction.  That was the one and only time I have ever so much as received an early check-in, let a lone an upgrade.
> 
> I've heard that other people have been upgraded when the resort has oversold the size unit they orginally booked.
> 
> In my years of owning DVC we booked quiet a few studios and always hoped for another upgrade but never got even a sliver of a hope from the check-in desk that we would.



I've heard a couple of other DVC'ers who booked studios at HHI have been upgraded to 2br's  over the years. Not during prime HHI time(summer) but spring weeks and fall weeks.


----------



## 6scoops (May 4, 2011)

*Upgrade*

This past spring break, I was booked for one night in a standard view at Jambo House.  I asked at check in if they had any Savannah view rooms, I could pay the difference in points.  I had been checking all week with member services and there was nothing available.  After going in a back room, she came out asking if I would like to use 5 extra points for a club level Savannah view room.  I took it.  It was awesome, from now on I will shoot for that.  There are only 6 Vacation club rooms at Jambo that are club level, so it will be next to impossible to get again at the 7 mos. booking window.  But you never know, never hurts to ask.  It was not a free upgrade but well worth the 5 points.  They had all kinds of fine Foods and Beverage's out all day,  along with beer and wine.  I didn't spend a dime on food or drinks from the minute I checked in till the next day when I left at 6 pm.


----------

